# Jets flying low



## canuck2010 (Jan 13, 2010)

Anyone else hear those fighter Jets? Wow.


----------



## CatMandoo (Dec 16, 2011)

This happened where I live on North Coast about 10 days ago. Went on for couple of days. Scared the pants off me!

I saw later on one of the online newspapers that the Military was conducting routine Military exercizes for the month.


----------

